# 40-42T, 104bcd Narrow Wide Chainrings - Do they exist?



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a 40-42T Narrow Wide Chainring to use with my Shimano XT cranks (104bcd) for gravel racing. The largest I've been able to find is 38T. Does anyone make larger?


----------



## JoelGuelph (May 20, 2010)

Why do you want a narrow wide? I don't see how there is any advantage on a singlespeed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

It was recommended in another thread for better chain retention. 

Actually, I'll open up my search to any 40-42T, 104bcd chainrings that are reasonably priced. I've found a few BMX rings that would work, but I do wonder what else is out there.


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

So, you might have a look at the Blackspire Downhill chainrings.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

MRP Podium Chainring > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Chainrings | Jenson USA


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

wickwerx makes one i believe.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

As far as running a narrow wide on a SS.......I ordered a 104 BCD aluminum ring once from Jensen USA made by FSA ?? (I think) and it would not fit on the middle of my Race Face cranks. It would fit on the outside though. I sent it back and ordered a Race Face ring (which was narrow wide) for that reason. I asked Jensen USA when this happened if it was common and the guy said something about other manufacturers rings not fitting competitors cranks. IDK just know what I went through. Now a Shimano middle ring from a Shimano cankset fits. So IDK. I may have ordered a 32 tooth FSA outer ring IDK. I assumed a 32 tooth would naturally be for a middle position though. So I guess the reason I posted this here is to explain why I am running a narrow wide on a SS. It isn't necessary.. but when mine wears out someday I may look at other options. I think the ring is performing well though so I am happy.

Now the biggest ring I was able to find for my 104 BCD was a 38 tooth Race Face ring. Not sure whats out there for a 42 tooth


----------



## inverse_of_zero (Mar 26, 2015)

*This is what you are looking for:*



The_Mickstar said:


> I'm looking for a 40-42T Narrow Wide Chainring to use with my Shimano XT cranks (104bcd) for gravel racing. The largest I've been able to find is 38T. Does anyone make larger?


There is a small independent bike company based out in Lithuania (of all places!) called 'Amber Bikes' that have managed to engineer such a concoction...

Amber Bikes | 104BCD NarrowWide 42T (Red) | Quality components

I have ordered a 104BCD 42T from them, it's on it's way in the mail. I'll review when I get a chance (hopefully I remember to though)!


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

That's cool I am also looking for one too for my monster cross build. I tried putting a specialized road spider on my carbon specialized mountain bike cranks (s-works) models thinking they would fit ok. Then bought the race face 42t narrow wide 130bcd 5 bolt circle and then found out as I attached it alltogther that the chainring was skiwiff when cranking over (not straight inline). So took it all apart and realised even though the fitments are the same between road and MTB, the road spider interferes with the mountain drive side crank arm.

So new plan is to use the Lightning 104 BCD 4 bolt spider and was looking to get a 42t narrow wide ring. Could not find one anywhere, but I will probably buy this one. It would be nicer if it were black though.

Please give me a review of your chainring, this would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Paul1PA (Jan 12, 2004)

inverse_of_zero said:


> There is a small independent bike company based out in Lithuania (of all places!) called 'Amber Bikes' that have managed to engineer such a concoction...
> 
> Amber Bikes | 104BCD NarrowWide 42T (Red) | Quality components
> 
> I have ordered a 104BCD 42T from them, it's on it's way in the mail. I'll review when I get a chance (hopefully I remember to though)!


Wow, good find! Curious if you received your Amber 42T NW chainring yet? Plan to order one, but would first like to get your opinion on the quality and performance. Time will tell how durable it is, but should wear well since 7075-T651 Aluminum. Thanks!


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Try Garbaruk. I believe they make them in round for sure in oval. All colors and great to deal with. I have 2 on the way


----------



## Sirdek (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

Came here because i was looking for the name of this company Amber Bike that i forgot (somehow the chainring i've bought last year from them came without logo...).
However i will buy again from them as i'm more than happy with what i've got. In the past i had bad experience with Garbaruk. Quality was good but custom stopped the package and asked me for 19,6% VAT to pay and additionnal 9euros for custom clearance !!!! :nono::skep::eekster: The ring itself was very good.

I'm just not so keen with the red color but if they do custom rings of other BCD why they couldn't make other color ? Will drop an email and let you know


----------



## Paul1PA (Jan 12, 2004)

fixgeardan said:


> Try Garbaruk. I believe they make them in round for sure in oval. All colors and great to deal with. I have 2 on the way


Thanks fixgeardan! :thumbsup: Just checked out their site. Garbaruk makes up to 48T Round and 46T Oval (Melon). So pretty sure they currently offer the most size & color options in larger (>40T) NW 104BCD chainrings.


----------



## inverse_of_zero (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all, sorry for the lack of responding to you all. Bike is currently being rebuilt so the chainring has been sitting in the spare parts box unfortunately.. I'll probably get a review out sometime by late January. 

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## inverse_of_zero (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all, just an update: the 42T narrow wide chainring in 104 BCD from Amber Bikes didn't clear my chainstay so it's up for sale if someone's interested PM me. Happy to ship worldwide. It's black.

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk

EDIT: chainring has now been sold, thanks to those that indicated their interest! :thumbsup:


----------



## kileyay (Nov 25, 2015)

inverse_of_zero said:


> Hi all, just an update: the 42T narrow wide chainring in 104 BCD from Amber Bikes didn't clear my chainstay so it's up for sale if someone's interested PM me. Happy to ship worldwide. It's black.
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk
> 
> EDIT: chainring has now been sold, thanks to those that indicated their interest! :thumbsup:


Is this thing legit otherwise? I am also looking for a 40T for 104 BCD. Thoughts on the best option of those listed on this thread?


----------



## inverse_of_zero (Mar 26, 2015)

kileyay said:


> Is this thing legit otherwise? I am also looking for a 40T for 104 BCD. Thoughts on the best option of those listed on this thread?


What do you mean by "legit", please explain? I can't vouch much for the Amber Bikes chainring (I ordered 42T 104BCD) other than to say it was of high build quality when I looked at it physically in my hand, but I can't say what it's like actually riding it in a drivetrain because I never fitted it (due to unsuitable chainstay clearance). I had some problems with them (I was one of their earliest customers) where the parcel got lost at the Lithuanian post office but that was like a year ago and I suspect that that won't be an issue anymore. In any case, they have very good customer service and communication (they were keen to resolve the postage issue quickly anyhow).

I know that Garbaruk make these big chainrings too. I purchased a Garbaruk Race Face direct mount CINCH *oval* 36T chainring (so not 104BCD) and I have not ridden it yet, but again it looks like it is of very high build quality.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Garabuk do some nice oval NW 104bcd rings.
I got a 38 and 42.


----------



## AmberBikes (Oct 7, 2016)

inverse_of_zero said:


> What do you mean by "legit", please explain? I can't vouch much for the Amber Bikes chainring (I ordered 42T 104BCD) other than to say it was of high build quality when I looked at it physically in my hand, but I can't say what it's like actually riding it in a drivetrain because I never fitted it (due to unsuitable chainstay clearance). I had some problems with them (I was one of their earliest customers) where the parcel got lost at the Lithuanian post office but that was like a year ago and I suspect that that won't be an issue anymore. In any case, they have very good customer service and communication (they were keen to resolve the postage issue quickly anyhow).
> 
> I know that Garbaruk make these big chainrings too. I purchased a Garbaruk Race Face direct mount CINCH *oval* 36T chainring (so not 104BCD) and I have not ridden it yet, but again it looks like it is of very high build quality.


Thank you for your nice words. We are trying to improve all the time, as much products than services. This year we offer as regular product not only 42T but also 40T and 44T. On bespoke basis we are able to offer bigger rings too.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

44t!!!:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

[never mind, wrong forum]


----------



## AmberBikes (Oct 7, 2016)

joshhan said:


> 44t!!!:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster:


Well yes, actually the 104BCD 40T, 42T and 44T are our best sellers from the very begining. 
We have chainrings for most of the cranckset on market, but his particular model and sizes is our battle horse. :thumbsup:


----------

